# Brooks Brothers at Marshalls



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

If anyone is wandering around you local Marshalls you might want to check out the shirt and tie sections: I spotted several Brooks Brothers OCBD shirts at two different stores.
these were the original polo collar, must iron shirts. Only sizes I saw at both stores were 14-1/2 - 33 and 17 - 35, new in wrappers for $39.00. I saw blue, pink, yellow and ecru as well as some rather garish BB striped ties. Hey, you never know..


----------



## AshScache (Feb 4, 2013)

wow-- must iron OCBD's for $39-- thats a great price!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw one too the other day--was pink but 18/36. They usually have a handful of "irregular" ties also.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

The best we get around here are solid black "irregular" ties. I'd load up if the Marshalls here started carrying must-iron OCBDs in my size.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

Weird!

Please understand - I know nothing about retail, but (a) doesn't it cheapen the brand a bit, and (b) why wouldn't they move those items to the outlet?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The one I saw had the older label--small rectangular, BB in cursive script. Probably had been floating around homeless in a retail parallel universe for years.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hyacinth said:


> Weird!
> 
> Please understand - I know nothing about retail, but (a) doesn't it cheapen the brand a bit, and (b) why wouldn't they move those items to the outlet?


Probably no more that having them show up on ebay as 'gentleman's previously owned clothing'. Our very own Sales Forum is a veritable gold mine, AFAIC.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I discovered two here at the Marshall's in Orlando. These still used the numbered arm system (eg, 15 x 4 as opposed to 15 x 34) and had no listed fits. I also bought a B&W herringbone sport coat from RL Rugby from there as well, though it's wasted in the Florida sun. A good many pairs of Bill's Khakis as well.

Needless to say, my hometown Marshall's didn't have nearly the same selection.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Spin Evans said:


> I discovered two here at the Marshall's in Orlando. These still used the numbered arm system (eg, 15 x 4 as opposed to 15 x 34) and had no listed fits. I also bought a B&W herringbone sport coat from RL Rugby from there as well, though it's wasted in the Florida sun. A good many pairs of Bill's Khakis as well.
> 
> Needless to say, my hometown Marshall's didn't have nearly the same selection.


Curious, how much $ were the BIll's??


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, they had two at mine. Marks & Spencer-era labels.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Hyacinth said:


> Weird!
> 
> Please understand - I know nothing about retail, but (a) doesn't it cheapen the brand a bit, and (b) why wouldn't they move those items to the outlet?


I have a theory about this and I am probably wrong. It was announced a while back that my town is getting a 346 store. Right around that time at my local Marshall's I started seeing a ton of brooks ties popping up almost all irregulars with a couple of non 346 ties bunched in there. I honestly have not been back in a while but my theory is that they are trying to introduce the brand to the community before the store gets here then by the time the store has opened the people who have purchased brooks stuff and liked it know where they can get more.


----------



## workforclothes (Jun 18, 2008)

The BB Shirts at Marshalls are old stock that were consolidated from retail stores and the BB distribution center. The Shirts were sold wholesale to Marshalls mid-2013, when BB switched all of their Shirts to "color coded fit labels" (i.e. Blue lettering for "Slim Fit", Red lettering for "Traditional Fit", etc.)


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone know if these are showing up at TJMaxx also?


----------



## marinephil (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I was at a Marshall's tonight and was astonished at the amount of legit Brooks stock they had. Black Fleece sweaters, shirts, 1818 "made in usa" sport coats, and even several tuxedo jackets (pretty sure they were the ones that are currently $900 on the brooks site, but these were $199).

A friend of mine works at the nearest Brooks outlet store, and I stop in from time to time to see him. They rarely have stuff like I saw at this Marshall's today, and the usual retail stock that makes its way to the outlet is usually just chinos, some sport shirts, etc.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I stopped in my local Marshalls last week, and they had several pairs of Brooks Brothers shoes, all for $129. There were some brush off penny loafers, a bunch of nubuck bucks in different colors (grey, white, tan), a couple of Peal & Co loafers, and a pair of Rancourt ankle mocs.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Mine had several of the Peal & Co shoes, as well as a bunch of cords - I picked up a pair of burgundy ones that are pretty awesome.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Which Marshall's? I'm close by so I'd love to pop in.



marinephil said:


> Sorry to revive a dead thread, but I was at a Marshall's tonight and was astonished at the amount of legit Brooks stock they had. Black Fleece sweaters, shirts, 1818 "made in usa" sport coats, and even several tuxedo jackets (pretty sure they were the ones that are currently $900 on the brooks site, but these were $199).
> 
> A friend of mine works at the nearest Brooks outlet store, and I stop in from time to time to see him. They rarely have stuff like I saw at this Marshall's today, and the usual retail stock that makes its way to the outlet is usually just chinos, some sport shirts, etc.


----------



## marinephil (Jun 30, 2013)

CMDC said:


> Which Marshall's? I'm close by so I'd love to pop in.


The one on Pentagon Row next to the Costco there. Metro accessible!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks much. That would have been my pick if I had to choose one most likely.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Found ties only but they were all skinny ties at 3 1/4 or less. Sold for $24 and still tagged with BB tag at $118


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

CMDC said:


> Anyone know if these are showing up at TJMaxx also?


My experience has been that they often carry many of the same things, which makes sense since they are owned by the same company. While not fashion, I have found both places to be awesome for cookware and linens.

I will have to check out the Marshall's near me for BB stuff.


----------



## Silver-streak (Jun 4, 2014)

This past weekend I found several Brooks Brothers' "Makers & Merchants" ties and one "Irregular" in a TJ Maxx in Howell, NJ. Honestly, they were all rather ugly and loud. Can anyone explain to me what is so desirable about these, and why the Irregulars are marked as such? They looked to be in good condition to me. Pardon my ignorance, I am still learning the fine points of dressing well.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Silver-streak said:


> This past weekend I found several Brooks Brothers' "Makers & Merchants" ties and one "Irregular" in a TJ Maxx in Howell, NJ. Honestly, they were all rather ugly and loud. Can anyone explain to me what is so desirable about these, and why the Irregulars are marked as such? They looked to be in good condition to me. Pardon my ignorance, I am still learning the fine points of dressing well.


BB makes pretty decent, solid-quality ties. At Marshalls/Maxx prices, they're a good deal. If you find the ones available ugly, though, pass on them. Not everything BB makes is good looking.

Irregulars may have flaws, or may not. When BB unloads production overruns, they put the Irregular tag on them even if they aren't flawed.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

I find more BB ties at tj maxx than Marshall's. About 80% aren't my taste; I grab any that strike my fancy, as they seem to be ~3" skinnier ties that I like. I would never pay retail for any tie.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a little sad to see BB merchandise at these stores.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

I hadn't set foot in a Marshall's for years, but I stopped at the one in Lakeview today on my way home from the gym. Sure enough, even at this relatively low-rent location there were a few Brooks Brothers sportcoats, as well as two BB short mac/trenches. They also had a couple Bill's Khakis unstructured jackets in odd colors and, most interestingly, Bill's version of a wool buffalo-plaid coat. Also: a table of cheap Irish sweaters--too cheap, really; they look like they were made especially for the off-price trade.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> It's a little sad to see BB merchandise at these stores.


I totally agree. I never thought marshalls would fall so far.:devil:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> It's a little sad to see BB merchandise at these stores.


Not sad when you pick up a nice looking ancient madder for $24.99 when the original tag says $125.

I checked out the local Marshalls today, and I only saw the tie I purchased and another identical one. No other BB merchandise. I was really hoping they had some shoes.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen (and commented here before about) brooks brothers merch at both Marshalls and TJ Maxx. Really depends on your area and proximity to the nearest BB store I think. I do see ties frequently enough, but of these, they haven't been ones I've wanted to wear. 

On a recent trip, they had two different pairs of BB sterling silver cuff links (with a gold finish) for $75 down from $250.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Just as a matter of history: Back in the 1970s and 80s the old Brooks would send their remainders to Filene's basement. In early March or so there would be an ad in the Boston Globe advertising the spectacular bargains on clothing "from a famous Madison Avenue clothier".


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, not every Marshalls is awash in Brooks Brothers clothing. After reading this thread, I traveled to my local Marshalls, despite the fact that I don't exactly live in a neighborhood filled with the Brooks Brothers set. And, unsurprisingly, there was nary a Brooks Brothers article to be found. Nor anything from Bill's Khakis. Oh, well. Given the clientele at my local Marshalls, I thought that a surfeit of BB stuff would be a great boon for me. Instead, the trip was a boon for my wallet.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The few times I've been rooked into walking into a TJ's or Marshalls I've felt like I'd fallen into a grey abyss. Never, never. I don't care what people tell me they think is there.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

boatswaindog said:


> Just as a matter of history: Back in the 1970s and 80s the old Brooks would send their remainders to Filene's basement. In early March or so there would be an ad in the Boston Globe advertising the spectacular bargains on clothing "from a famous Madison Avenue clothier".


Ah, I remember those sales with relish. It could get dangerous wading into the melee to see what was available. But it was worth the risk. In those days when you purchased an item with the Brooks label it was very clear what you were getting.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I find it odd that people will not set foot in Marshalls or TJMaxx but happily order from Sierra Trading Post... not realizing that they are all owned by the same company.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> I find it odd that people will not set foot in Marshalls or TJMaxx but happily order from Sierra Trading Post... not realizing that they are all owned by the same company.


The same people who won't set foot into an adult movie theater but will watch porn on their computers?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

The ones nearby me are (mostly) rubbish...but that's why when I'm traveling outside my home area it's fun to stop in...to see if it's one of the "good ones"


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

You merry gentlemen obviously have not set foot in a Nordstrom discount store lately. It is called the Rack for a reason : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rack_(torture)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> You merry gentlemen obviously have not set foot in a Nordstrom discount store lately. It is called the Rack for a reason : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rack_(torture)


Speaking of the Rack, I believe they are almost the same as the Neiman Marcus Last Call Boutique stores. Just change out the store branded stuff. Tons of Hugo Boss and Bugatchi.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Speaking of the Rack, I believe they are almost the same as the Neiman Marcus Last Call Boutique stores. Just change out the store branded stuff. Tons of Hugo Boss and Bugatchi.


and don't forget _Original Penguin. _It's practically an emporium for that stuff.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think it's snobbish to suggest that entering a Marshall's or TJ Maxx or Rack is almost always a waste of time. The veil of sadness that descends upon you as you sift through the sh!t is one where you are forced to examine all of the bad decisions in your life that led you to that point...it's terrifying.

However, this thread piqued my interest, so this evening I had some time to kill before I met a friend for dinner and I traipsed into yet another Marshall's, different than the one this afternoon. The amount of Black Fleece larded through the racks was surprising. Most of it was stuff you wouldn't want--weird, asymmetrical-looking colorblock shirts and things like that. But there were two or three very nice sportcoats and some lovely wool trousers. Aside from a couple of Corneliani jackets, the Black Fleece was by far the most expensive clothing in the men's section. The store also had a few Bill's M1's. I was in a rush so I just left with a pair of BB thin-wale cords in the Milano fit. Food > off-price discount stores.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> I find it odd that people will not set foot in Marshalls or TJMaxx but happily order from Sierra Trading Post... not realizing that they are all owned by the same company.


I used to publish equity research on TJX Companies.....just after Maxx and Marshalls merged. Visited with and spoke to their mangement team regularly. Great people and a very well run company.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

adoucett said:


> The ones nearby me are (mostly) rubbish...but that's why when I'm traveling outside my home area it's fun to stop in...to see if it's one of the "good ones"


It is funny that the stores in the headquarters area don't seem to get much of the good merchandise. I don't know why.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

boatswaindog said:


> Just as a matter of history: Back in the 1970s and 80s the old Brooks would send their remainders to Filene's basement. In early March or so there would be an ad in the Boston Globe advertising the spectacular bargains on clothing "from a famous Madison Avenue clothier".


So true. When I worked in the financial markets in the '90s in Boston, I used to buy most of my suits/shirts/ties at the Basement, and get lots of BB, Oxxford, Chester Barrie, etc. It was wonderful, especially when wearing the same suit shown in the BB store window in our building and knowing I paid a bit less for it!



Sir Cingle said:


> Well, not every Marshalls is awash in Brooks Brothers clothing. After reading this thread, I traveled to my local Marshalls, despite the fact that I don't exactly live in a neighborhood filled with the Brooks Brothers set. And, unsurprisingly, there was nary a Brooks Brothers article to be found. Nor anything from Bill's Khakis. Oh, well. Given the clientele at my local Marshalls, I thought that a surfeit of BB stuff would be a great boon for me. Instead, the trip was a boon for my wallet.


I will have to check out our local Marshalls to see what they have; I did buy a nice wool pea coat there a few years ago (I forget the label now), but it seems to be a bit hit or miss.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> The same people who won't set foot into an adult movie theater but will watch porn on their computers?


Thank you for my first laugh of the day


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

adoucett said:


> and don't forget _Original Penguin. _It's practically an emporium for that stuff.


You are soooo right about that. Damn flightless birds shirts everywhere.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> Not sad when you pick up a nice looking ancient madder for $24.99 when the original tag says $125.
> 
> I checked out the local Marshalls today, and I only saw the tie I purchased and another identical one. No other BB merchandise. I was really hoping they had some shoes.


In the latest issue of Forbes, they chronicle the rise, and fall, and rise again of Tommy Hilfiger. Whether the redemption of Tommy is a fact or not is debatable, but the article does mention that severe discounting and the flooding of the marketplace with merchandise was the beginning of Tommy's downfall. They go so far as to say that, during the downfall, shirts were intentionally designed and made to retail for $90 but with the goal of being profitable at any price point above $35. Et tu BB?


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

herfitup said:


> It is funny that the stores in the headquarters area don't seem to get much of the good merchandise. I don't know why.


Executive skimming, obviously.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I avoid STP as well.



drlivingston said:


> I find it odd that people will not set foot in Marshalls or TJMaxx but happily order from Sierra Trading Post... not realizing that they are all owned by the same company.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> The few times I've been rooked into walking into a TJ's or Marshalls I've felt like I'd fallen into a grey abyss. Never, never. I don't care what people tell me they think is there.


As I recall from my college days, I think it's a logical fallacy to state that "all of x is y." (I'm certain Irving Copi explained it much better.) In other words, just because the majority of items in Marshall's is sub-par, that doesn't mean ALL the items at Marshall's are crap.

I like the ancient madder BB tie I acquired yesterday from Marshall's quite a bit. It was the ONLY tie I liked, but had I not ventured into the store, I wouldn't have had the chance to acquire it $100 off tagged retail.

Another option is Nordstrom CRack. 99% of the items there are sub-par. But I once purchased a JPress Shaggy Dog sweater. A sales associate told me he once found (and purchased) a Barbour waxed cotton jacket. They carry some AE shoes, which I've been told are the same quality as those at the AE store.

Personally, I think if you go into a TJMaxx, Marshalls or N. Crack once in a while to sift around a bit, you may find something of interest worth purchasing. Same with STP. I wouldn't dismiss these options entirely.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I also remember the general law, from journalism classes and others, that perception is reality. So, while it is true that "all of x is not necessarily y," it is true that "some of x" _might _equal "impression that x is y." Or something like that.

There's also the principle that "time is $" and I'd rather not spend mine gazing around at a lot of crap hoping to spy something great. It's why I never have been nor will I ever become a "thrifter."

While I never dismiss any reasonable option out of hand, I tend not to put much stock or time in the less promising ones.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I too saw ties tagged with an "original" price of $125, but I think some of them may be artificially inflated.

Most all of their ties are normally $79.50
With some exceptions, such as the ancient madders at $115 and GF 7-Folds at $175

Every tie I've seen at TJM or Marshall's has had the $125 price tag...except for a couple which had the "real" retail tags still attached with more accurate original prices.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Stopped in today on my way to work. Didn't find anything that tripped my trigger. No ties or trousers. A couple of sport coats but not in my size or tempting had they been. They did have a really interesting PRL tartan sportcoat--lightweight wool, almost unstructured, 3/2 darted. Sizing was a bit odd, as I find PRL sportcoats to be. I'm normally a 40R but the one that fit best was a 42L. Was still $250 though so I left it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's 10 or 20 minutes you'll never get back.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Duvel said:


> That's 10 or 20 minutes you'll never get back.


Duvel, for many of us there is a time/cost relationship which often factors out favorably in the end. I'm sure many can attest to countless hours spent thrifting, finding nary a tie or shirt, but then when you do come across something amazing, the time invested in the hunt becomes worth it. Whether or not one can gain significant economic advantage overall by dabbling in these particular stores may be up to the individuals needs and desires, but based on what I've heard, there's enough "good" stuff out there to make it worth the effort, on occasion anyways.

The biggest savings come from when these discount stores start discounting their own merchandise. Picking up a NWT pair of polo chinos for under $10 is always a good feeling!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, I can see that point. Maybe for me I would also need to add patience as a factor. I probably don't have enough!


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Okay, I can see that point. Maybe for me I would also need to add patience as a factor. I probably don't have enough!


It's beyond cliché at this point, but Good, Fast, Cheap: pick two. If one's thrill at finding a buried gem in a thrift/discount store is sufficient, "Fast" may not be much of a sacrifice. It's a matter of priorities.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Priorities. Most definitely!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That's 10 or 20 minutes you'll never get back.


I think I found that BB tie within 5 minutes at Marshalls. So that time was worth it to me.

To each his own.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have visited TJMaxx and Marshalls stores all over the southeast. I can tell you that demographics play a large role in determining the merchandise that each store carries. A store in neighborhood A will carry Brooks Brothers, Corneliani, Rag and Bone, and RLBL. Whereas, a store in neighborhood B will carry PRL, Platinum Fubu, Coogi, and Timberland.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I also have to take into account where I have to go to get to one of these places. In my neck of the woods, it means going to mega-mall land, also known as Hell.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

adoucett said:


> and don't forget _Original Penguin. _It's practically an emporium for that stuff.


Original Penguin? Do you mean Munsingwear?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I just bought some BB ties at $25 each but I am returning them, too narrow, the knot is very small. Anyone interested first? I can post photos later. One is wool, very nice but I can't wear it. Other is blue/green repp.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

dks202 said:


> I just bought some BB ties at $25 each but I am returning them, too narrow, the knot is very small. Anyone interested first? I can post photos later. One is wool, very nice but I can't wear it. Other is blue/green repp.


Yes, I'm interested. What line/label are they?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

dks202 said:


> Original Penguin? Do you mean Munsingwear?


Original Penguin is a line of Munsingwear. This article will shed light on the subject. Warning: Penguin violence
https://www.originalpenguin.com/about-us/about-us.html


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just stopped by my local Marshalls for the first time in awhile thanks to this thread. 

They had one BB tie for $24.99 compared to $40.00 (No thanks); Two sport coats, both Express; and no Bills  A few Woolrich cotton "flannel" shirts that hurt to look at the price tag since I just paid $7.00 for one last night and lots and lots and lots of PRL as usual.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't go by the "compare to" price. They don't know what they are talking about. Look for the original Brooks Brothers price tag.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I too saw ties tagged with an "original" price of $125, but I think some of them may be artificially inflated.
> 
> Most all of their ties are normally $79.50
> With some exceptions, such as the ancient madders at $115 and GF 7-Folds at $175
> ...


The tie I bought had an original BB tag marked $126.00. It's an ancient madder, so I think I did pretty well.


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh no no no, it didnt matter to me what the tag says I just thought it was funny, given there has already been two different "Compared to" prices noted on their BB ties.

Also forgot to mention, they had a few Pantherella socks as well.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, but they are all small and medium, I need XL. You know what they say about men with big feet............... They make good clowns.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

dks202 said:


> Yeah, but they are all small and medium, I need XL. You know what they say about men with big feet............... They make good clowns.


Shouldn't those pants be cuffed?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I walked through a T.J. Maxx today. It was absolutely horrid. I can't imagine returning .


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

New


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Brio1 said:


> I walked through a T.J. Maxx today. It was absolutely horrid. I can't imagine returning .


Meh. Shopping at T.J. Maxx or Marshalls isn't really that much different (conceptually) than thrifting. 99% of what you see is going to be absolute garbage. But that's not why you're there. You're there for the 1%.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Just bought half my kids Christmas toys at TJ Maxx - all great stuff that I would have bought at a local toy and hobby shop across town if I weren't pinching every last penny right now.


And a sweet pair of fair isle Cabot socks.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Topsider said:


> Meh. Shopping at T.J. Maxx or Marshalls isn't really that much different (conceptually) than thrifting. 99% of what you see is going to be absolute garbage. But that's not why you're there. You're there for the 1%.


Agreed. I enjoy thrifting more than going into one of these stores.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I was shocked to find a not-insignificant number of BB items at the Marshall's in Millennia today. About seven or eight different sport coats, each being made in USA and of the 1818 line (~$200). A few pairs of pants for ~$100 as well, with RLPL shirts for the same price. I also found a lovely charcoal flannel Made in Italy suit from PRL for $500. They also had some J Mclaughlin cords for ~$30. Sadly, nothing my size.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Such tales of great BB and Polo finds at TJ Maxx and Marshall's! Over the years I've never found anything of the kind at any of these stores near me. I have seen those brands, but the merch was more Gypsy Wedding than Take Ivy.

I have seen good deals on sheets and towels at Marshall's, but I could do at least as well at JC Penney on sale.

That's not to say there aren't great deals on other stuff, like housewares and toys. Or women's clothing, which I don't normally shop for.


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

It wasn't much, but I found a nice BB tie at a Marshalls in Torrance, CA a few weeks ago.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not BB, but when I bought my BB cords at Marshall's a couple weeks ago, there was randomly a ton of RLPL cashmere sweaters. Some were my size, but I couldn't bring myself to drop $200 on one right now (even if retail was $1,000...)


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

For grins, I was just down the street so I stopped at the local Marshalls, and... nada. There was nothing remotely interesting. The only things they had that I checked out were some RL low-line sweaters and chinese-made Woolrich coats, but nothing I'd buy. Oh well.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I got lucky yesterday; I found saxxon wool BB zip up sweater (still with its $605 retail tag), marked for $80. I wore it into BB today and all off the salespeople asked where I got such a nice sweater


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Pantherella 70% wool/30% nylon OTC socks, made in England, great solids and patterns, 2-packs for $9.99 at my nearest Marshalls right now. The discount store snobs aren't doing themselves any favors.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

smmrfld said:


> Pantherella 70% wool/30% nylon OTC socks, made in England, great solids and patterns, 2-packs for $9.99 at my nearest Marshalls right now. The discount store snobs aren't doing themselves any favors.


Did you see any small sizes there? When I looked, all they had were medium, which extend half-way up my thigh. :-/


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Pirendeus said:


> Did you see any small sizes there? When I looked, all they had were medium, which extend half-way up my thigh. :-/


Didn't look closely at the sizes, but they looked medium.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Marshalls can offer some bargains to the persistent. Years ago the Manhattan men's store Barneys unloaded a bunch of stuff. Hickey Freeman and Gieves and Hawkes suits were available. My impression is they send the expensive stuff to the stores in the expensive neighborhoods.


----------

